# Would Getting a Second poodle Help Solve Separation Anxiety?



## BentleysMom (Dec 14, 2014)

I was just curious if anyone thought getting a second puppy would help Bentley with this anxiety? I know they have pack mentality and for over 22yrs now I've always had two dogs. My very first dog didn't have this issue and after that I always had two dogs just not two baby pups at the same time. If that makes sense... Bentley will be a year old next month and so I'm trying to figure out the best time to add another fur baby and whether I should wait until next year when he matures (better trained) or consider getting a fur baby now to keep him company? I'm still working on his anxiety but it is a very slow process, I think he just gets lonely when he's here all alone...


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I think having 2 dogs is great, and my newest one could not live without the older one. When I leave the go and lie under my desk or in their beds or rather one bed together. My one is 7 and my other is 3 both females and adore each other.


----------



## BentleysMom (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd love for it to be that way. Bentley is what the trainer called a "top dog" personality, he's a big snuggler a real sweetheart and he's learning fast how to behave. His excitement level is a little high though he has calmed down a lot. I'm just curious also on whether to wait til he's older or not.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My 7 year old had always been a quite, low key lap dog. The little one is a spite fire, now the both of them do zoomies every night and look forward to it. And I mean zooming here there and growling for about 30 to 45 minutes. Actually, I think the older one has helped me train the younger one. If I scold the younger one she immediately runs over and sits between the larger ones legs. I have so much fun with them and love to watch them play. I will see if I still have photos of how close they are.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I would be careful not to have a 2nd one only for relieving separation anxiety in the other one. I think that's got to be a really tough thing to live with. It is nice to have multiple dogs to keep each other company but what I'm trying to say is that one shouldn't become a crutch for the other one. Keep working on the separation anxiety. Do you have access to a good trainer or behaviorist? There are some videos out that might help. Anything by Kikopup is wonderful.

If you get another one, I'd say be prepared to give each ample time alone and alone, one on one with you. I have two the same age, nearly two now. I did not want them to become so dependent on each other as to have trouble paying attention to me. I didn't want them to be so co-dependent as to not be able to take one away, like to a dog show for a few days and have Maurice fall apart. I do have an older dog at home too though. But they've never slept together or been that close. Anyhow, it's great to have a couple to give each other company and it's great how they can play together. But it has taken a lot of work to give them each their own walk, training time, time alone when I take one shopping and leave the other behind as well as together things. I think that is why they're turning out well, very attached to and adoring of me as well as each other, easy to train because they're very interested in me and other humans as well. They're really well rounded and lots of socialization and training helps with their confidence.

So the bottom line, imo is that as long as you've got most of the behavior you like under control with your dog and you keep on working on the separation anxiety, with help if need be, it would be a nice thing to have another pup who could_ assist _you with the other pup. BUT, I wouldn't depend on the new dog to alleviate or take on his shoulders the whole job of fixing your other dog because it could back fire on you. You could wind up with two dogs that are insecure unless they have each other and wind up deferring to each other more than they do to you. They both need to become confident (as much as possible) and develop their own capabilities and personalities in their own right.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I am an advocate for waiting until Bentley is two years old, has had more training under his belt, has had a chance to mature and it would be nice if you could resolve his separation anxiety before you bring in a pup. There is a difference between having a pair of Toy poodles with separation anxiety in your house and having two Standard poodles with separation anxiety. Standards could do a lot more damage. And it is possible that a pup might just pick up any of Bentley's current bad habits or problems. I am happier with many more years between my own poodles, but that is a personal decision. The two year minimum is based on establishing a good foundation on your first dog before bringing in a second.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, since we lost Tangee Teaka has SEVERE separation anxiety if I leave her alone, but she is fine if I leave her with Timi. I have tortured over the idea of getting another puppy just so I can alternate taking one out, and leaving one home with Teaka, but I am just not ready for another. But if you are ready, then I say go for it!


----------



## Monomni (Jan 26, 2015)

*Two can be tough...*

When deciding about adding a second dog, you really have to evaluate each of the dogs involved. 
Years ago, when I had Toy Fox Terriers, my parents & I added a second girl when I already had a 4yo girl. I got them each when they were puppies, but the 4yo had already settled in as "top/only dog" of the house, and she really resented the second dog. They rarely got into actual fights, but the older one was VERY dominant over the very timid younger one and never allowed her to play with the toys, etc. I was younger & probably could have improved/handled things a bit better, but in hindsight, I don't think their personalities were compatible enough to ever be buddies, etc. :sad:

Just be careful about matching up personalities, and, as Poodlebeguiled mentioned, you'll need to give each dog their own solo time with you, too. :act-up:


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

Could, but most likely wont. 

I wouldn't add another dog just to help with that issue. Also know he could pass it onto the new dog meaning you would then have to cope with two dogs with SA. I think it would be easier to focus on his SA for now before adding another dog and more training meaning less time to help him with his SA. I always feel its bets to get your first dog where you want training wise before adding another or training can get a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I think it is a great idea. Of course you need to be really careful in picking the right dog, temperament-wise.

pr


----------



## BentleysMom (Dec 14, 2014)

He is doing much better! Thanks for all of your advice and I think I'm going to plan to add a girl to our pack next year after he is two. Still young enough to want to play but old enough to be a good training role model for our next baby. I think that's probably why it was so much easier in the past training a new puppy was because I staggered them and always had a dog that was at least 3-5yrs old before bringing in a new baby. So it helped and they were already secure in their place and trust with us. Thanks so much for all of the useful feedback! I can always rely on you!


----------

